# Daman health insurance



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got a decent quote from Daman for health insurance and wanted to know if any of you has had dealing with them?

Their coverage seems sufficient...how are they with the claims?

Any common issues or warnings?

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They are OK, but not the best.
-


----------



## mercurius (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi paisleypark,
On the claims front they are the sloooooowwwwweeeestttt I have experienced so far. On one occasion, the claim cheque was 'sitting' with them for over 2 weeks and didn't even bother telling me that the cheque is ready for collection. If I hadn't called and followed up, I wouldn't have even known that my cheque is ready! Oh, and still waiting for another claim to be processed which I submitted in June! We have a company policy with them and whilst happy with the quote and the package the customer service, particularly claims is very much below standards.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

So which other medical insurer is relatively priced, but with a better customer service?


----------

